# PLEASE HELP ME! ---WHAT KIND OF MBUNA IS THIS ?



## UmBooNa Man (Apr 18, 2009)

I really can't figure out what this is. I have a feeling it may be melanachromis interruptus but im not sure. Can any one identify this fish ? please help!

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff21 ... MG2399.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You will never know for certain what it is. Melanochromis interuptus, poorly bred johanni or a hybrid of some of the above....


----------



## UmBooNa Man (Apr 18, 2009)

I dont agree.. never say never, I know there is some one out there who can positively identify this fish as either a hybrid or an actual species. But maybe not at this forum=(


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

and i don't agree with you, everything fogel said is pretty much right, there are 3-4 melanochromis species that look almost the same


----------



## UmBooNa Man (Apr 18, 2009)

and i dont agree with you. I simply stated that some one out there can identify this fish and I honestly believe that. How can anyone believe that it is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to do so?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably M. interruptus but it is impossible to guess if he is pure. There are three "Johanni" types that are common in the hobby and many (probably even a majority in the hobby) for sale are mixes. Many fish look unnatural, and nobody is sure of their history.

Well, where did you get your fish? Was he ever yellow-orange? What name was he sold under? Was he from a more reliable source?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

UmBooNa Man said:


> and i dont agree with you. I simply stated that some one out there can identify this fish and I honestly believe that. How can anyone believe that it is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to do so?


It is possible. Euthanize the fish and get a DNA test done. Otherwise you are talking about fish that are pretty much identical, except for markings. Then the markings on poorly bred fish change, and hybridization can make a few fish "appear" to be the same.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I know I shouldn't be so literal but I have two questions:

Would the fish have to be euthanized to get DNA from it?

Is there anyplace that would actually do this for a hobyist even if they could afford it?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

xalow said:


> I know I shouldn't be so literal but I have two questions:
> 
> Would the fish have to be euthanized to get DNA from it?
> 
> Is there anyplace that would actually do this for a hobyist even if they could afford it?


Would the fish have to be euthanized to get DNA from it? Actually maybe not. Maybe you could get some scales or a bit of fin. I've seen on a documentary where they were taking fin samples from large fish (not cichlids) to compare DNA from different regions, to see how the fish are related to each other.

As for finding somebody who had the genetic info to start with for Malawi cichlids (there may not be such a data base to begin with, I don't know, they might have to compare with the preserved speciemen that was done when the fish was officially described), then would be willing to test a hobbyist fish... good luck finding the right people to do this! Then negotiate for donations or payment. You may luck out and find a graduate student somewhere who could or would do this as part of their studies. 
In other words don't count on this being easy, cheap, or realistically possible.


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

my fish are the same ( johannii / interruptus )
pic is of a male and female ( my best pic too .. lol )


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

I also used to have a cichlid that looked just like this. I could never figure out exactly what he was or what he was a mix of. Here's a not-so-good pic:



Although nearly impossible to tell, the fish on the left actually looks identical to the one posted in this thread. The other I believe is a more pure bred species I think, although I never got a solid ID on him/her either.


----------

